# Help j2048b quit chewing tabacco!



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, just looking for past chewers and ones that do now as im almost 35 and have been chewing since age 15-16, and only quit 1 time for about 1 year when i was 33 or so.

I really need to quit this god awful habit especially ssince my 4 year old boy keeps askig what it is and how its done!!! I dont ever want him todo it and really need to quit for both my own health and family!

Any suggestions, anecdotes (spelling) or ways to curve it to not using it? 

I really dont want to take meds because the patch is crap, and the other crap makes u wish u were dead!!

So any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks
J


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 19, 2012)

Yo J Im quiting cigarettes and my goal is August 10 this year, I hope we can support each other on this. I quit chweing last August so I know you can do it bro. PM or let me know anytime you need some support.


Pikiki


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Yo J Im quiting cigarettes and my goal is August 10 this year, I hope we can support each other on this. I quit chweing last August so I know you can do it bro. PM or let me know anytime you need some support.
> 
> 
> Pikiki



Thanks man def!! I had read ur thread about the quiting as well, and now i wanted to ask how its been going?

Also any advice or vices u found that helped u quit chewing? Any new habits since u did quit both good and not so good besides the cigs?

Yeah we will keep in touch!

Thanks again man appreciate it!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey bro - I'm here for ya too. Just recently quit chewing and had been doing it off and on for 12/13 yrs!

I started with cope snuff then eventually went to cope long cut then to skoal straight.

I had also stopped a few timed just to prove I could do it at will and it worked but I would always end up saying "see I can quit anytime but I don't want to right now so I am starting back up!"

A little while back I made the move to something more concealable from the family etc: Camel SNUS Mellow... tucked in the upper lip. 15 small pouches per can and you can get @ same club or costco in bulk. I began using these instead of the loose leaf stuff for the health aspect. it also made it easier to simply slow down the # i used at a time and how many times per day etc. 

One day i just said fuck this man and stopped using them... i bought some nicorrette gum just so I had something to keep in my mouth but most of the time i end up using regular gum or none at all. 

As soon as I stopped I noticed an IMMEDIATE change in the way my mouth felt after less than a week... if I bit my tongue it healed overnight instead of hurting all week etc. I also really slowed down the amount of energy drinks I needed too and since I have started my new diet I haven't had a single Monster energy drink (that was the kind i liked)

Shortly after my little bro who just got back from the Navy also decided to quit and neither of us have chewed in a good while.

Like kiki said... feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need help. SAME TO YOU KIKI. If either of you want my direct email or Instant Messenger to stay in touch about it just PM me because i know this shit can be hard.

OK boys... GOOD LUCK! Its for the better bro!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Good support topic!!!!...hell ive been dipping Copenhagen since i was 14 back in 1979,and ive neveer stopped since,ive tried many times,but to no success,i wanna quit to but damn its hard,i would prolly go insane if i quit


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Good support topic!!!!...hell ive been dipping Copenhagen since i was 14 back in 1979,and ive neveer stopped since,ive tried many times,but to no success,i wanna quit to but damn its hard,i would prolly go insane if i quit



Bullseye you can do it bro and I will leave my offer open to you too. Feel free to reach out.

Starting at such a young age like all of us did (not sure about when kiki started) makes it harder because its just a natural part of your life and everyday business... shit i used to fall asleep with one in almost every night! 

You realize at a certain point it doesn't REALLY make you feel like it did when you first started (light headed buzz feeling) in fact that was gone in a month after starting so ask yourself why you still do it? Habit... nobody asking us to stop or expecting we really will... LUCKILY no MAJOR reason has popped up for any of us to stop like cancer or something. 

Obviously i want to see all my bros make themselves better, be as stacked as possible and live long and healthy lives.

Bullseye i know it is a scaaaaary fucking thought to change your life from something you've been doing for so long but if you want to try I will help how I can. Start small by reducing the # of your "standard chew times" by one... that can be one a day/week/month doesn't matter as long ad your progressing in some way. Slowly take it down. You could get yourself to a morning/evening chew only (2x/day) faster than you think... i did that in fairly short order simply because I'm impatient with myself lol. 

Another good thing is to build a reward into it for yourself - i.e.: when you quit completely then Andro will post pics of himself in a banana hammock! (I WILL DO IT IF THAT HELPS A BRO) OR you can say that as you start buying less and less chew... and eventually very little or NO chew that you will set aside the money you would normally spend on the chew and then you can save that up to buy yourself an AAS cycle or some guns for shootin cow tippers or something


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh yeah guys lets keep up supporting each other. Desire is your best tool in this one brotha, Thnx Andro check your PM for my messanger


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Oh yeah guys lets keep up supporting each other. Desire is your best tool in this one brotha, Thnx Andro check your PM for my messanger



Sounds good brother!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive been skoal straight free for 6 months now. The military docs got me started on some sort of pill that has nicotine in it and you take them like u smoke, every hr, and it has diff mg's of nicotine so they start you off at a high dose and eventually weane you off lower and lower doses till your done. Oh btw with the pills, if you try to smoke or dip with it, you pull an exorcist puke. No kidding


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Ive been skoal straight free for 6 months now. The military docs got me started on some sort of pill that has nicotine in it and you take them like u smoke, every hr, and it has diff mg's of nicotine so they start you off at a high dose and eventually weane you off lower and lower doses till your done. Oh btw with the pills, if you try to smoke or dip with it, you pull an exorcist puke. No kidding



Lol like the no drinking pills alcoholics take...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

bf, andro and pik, 

thanks very much guys, yeah ive been saying i am quitting and telling myself this is my last can, and today i have 1 chew left (skoal mint pouches) and i dont want to go grab a can, but for some reason to me chewing is a bit of a man thing, and it sounds stupid, but i keep feeling like if i quit im loosing some sort of chunk of my manhood, wheras its the opposite and i could loose a junk of my jaw, and be disgusting!

haha and no dude i dont need to see any dude in a banana hammock! but AWESOME thanks for that laugh!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Ive been skoal straight free for 6 months now. The military docs got me started on some sort of pill that has nicotine in it and you take them like u smoke, every hr, and it has diff mg's of nicotine so they start you off at a high dose and eventually weane you off lower and lower doses till your done. Oh btw with the pills, if you try to smoke or dip with it, you pull an exorcist puke. No kidding



was it chantix? or chantex, or something to that effect as spelling goes?

if so do a lot of research on that shit, it causes a bunch of shit to happen besides nicotine stopping!

thats cool though wish i could get something from the military, but im a civilian now and they only give it to the military.

and congrats 6 months free is AWESOME!! i quit for 1 year straight 1 time a few years ago, but im just gonna have to do what andro said and reduce my daily intake of bags of crap to my face, and go from there!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

j2048b said:


> bf, andro and pik,
> 
> thanks very much guys, yeah ive been saying i am quitting and telling myself this is my last can, and today i have 1 chew left (skoal mint pouches) and i dont want to go grab a can, but for some reason to me chewing is a bit of a man thing, and it sounds stupid, but i keep feeling like if i quit im loosing some sort of chunk of my manhood, wheras its the opposite and i could loose a junk of my jaw, and be disgusting!
> 
> haha and no dude i dont need to see any dude in a banana hammock! but AWESOME thanks for that laugh!



It doesn't sound stupid to me bro - i felt the same - I WAS FUCKING PROUD TO WALK IN A ROOM WITH SWOLLEN MUSCLES AND DIP PROTRUDING OUT OF MY MOUTH!! Theres a bit of a "down home" vibe you feel like it gives off as well as some "don't fuck with me i don't mind keeping this nasty shit in my mouth or biting your face off"

It was hard to give it up to say the least... but hey you asked for help so were here if you want it.

The man thong was just an example - not saying you are gay but most people enjoy watching other people doing stupid shit and again I'm open for suggestions lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Bullseye you can do it bro and I will leave my offer open to you too. Feel free to reach out.
> 
> Starting at such a young age like all of us did (not sure about when kiki started) makes it harder because its just a natural part of your life and everyday business... shit i used to fall asleep with one in almost every night!
> 
> ...


brother thank you for the supportive comment,i will make an effort to start to decline my use and stop,i may aggravate yall for support,cause i will need it esp after 33 years


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> brother thank you for the supportive comment,i will make an effort to start to decline my use and stop,i may aggravate yall for support,cause i will need it esp after 33 years



Lets connect like kiki and i did then - thats ok


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> It doesn't sound stupid to me bro - i felt the same - I WAS FUCKING PROUD TO WALK IN A ROOM WITH SWOLLEN MUSCLES AND DIP PROTRUDING OUT OF MY MOUTH!! Theres a bit of a "down home" vibe you feel like it gives off as well as some "don't fuck with me i don't mind keeping this nasty shit in my mouth or biting your face off"
> 
> It was hard to give it up to say the least... but hey you asked for help so were here if you want it.
> 
> The man thong was just an example - not saying you are gay but most people enjoy watching other people doing stupid shit and again I'm open for suggestions lol




YEAH BITE HIS FUCKING FACE OFF!! thats awesome right there! 
haha no biggie man, if u wer it, sing the peanut butter jelly time, song!! haha

the other part that will get hard durring this endevour is the fact that im starting my masters degree at the end of august!! oh well, ill have to throw down some weights or something or keep a hand grip strength at the desk!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Bullseye if you can find those Camel SNUS pouches it makes it easier too... they have mellow and bold flavors. Bold is probably closest to copes flavor but mellow is a natural flavor but kind of sweet. (I have some leftovers@ my office if you'd like free samples lol)


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

hey andro,
i tried the snuses but hated how much spit they produced, might try to go back down to skoal bandits, even though they taste like shitake`

might give the snuses another go around,

i also bought oregon snuff brand pouches that are like mints in a pouch, but they are fucking strong and give me heartburn


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

J-Bird the SNUS JUUS you are not supposed to spit it out... that was one advantage for me because i didn't have to carry a dip cup around and spit everywhere disgusting everyone around. Make big business functions and life easier and made me more presentable overall. Nobody could tell I had one in... heck i would give presentations with them in my mouth and eat and everything.

Trust me after 10+ yrs of spitting its hard to swallow (yeah yeah laugh it up boys) but try it and you will get used to it... remember its not loose leaf so its not as bad even with swallowing the juice. I loved when it would give me the hiccups (for some reason its the only part I miss lol)

Try them again...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> J-Bird the SNUS JUUS you are not supposed to spit it out... that was one advantage for me because i didn't have to carry a dip cup around and spit everywhere disgusting everyone around. Make big business functions and life easier and made me more presentable overall. Nobody could tell I had one in... heck i would give presentations with them in my mouth and eat and everything.
> 
> Trust me after 10+ yrs of spitting its hard to swallow (yeah yeah laugh it up boys) but try it and you will get used to it... remember its not loose leaf so its not as bad even with swallowing the juice. I loved when it would give me the hiccups (for some reason its the only part I miss lol)
> 
> Try them again...



sounds good man, will do!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 19, 2012)

Fuck this thread is great! I've been chewing for 15yrs too. Really tryin lately to quit too. I quit once for 8months and then had one because my asshole friend said "dude its been 8months u can have just one" Lol! yeah right! Ive tried the Snus but it sucks. I'm so addicted to that wintergreen taste of chew. I'll be tryin along with ya brothers!!! I might just try stoppin cold turkey but I can never make it more than a day or two tops. Fuckin sucks! The chew at night on the couch watchin Sportscenter and chillin on SI talkin to u guys is the hardest one for me to give up.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Fuck this thread is great! I've been chewing for 15yrs too. Really tryin lately to quit too. I quit once for 8months and then had one because my asshole friend said "dude its been 8months u can have just one" Lol! yeah right! Ive tried the Snus but it sucks. I'm so addicted to that wintergreen taste of chew. I'll be tryin along with ya brothers!!! I might just try stoppin cold turkey but I can never make it more than a day or two tops. Fuckin sucks! The chew at night on the couch watchin Sportscenter and chillin on SI talkin to u guys is the hardest one for me to give up.



haha awesome bro, welcome aboard the mama didnt raise no quitter, quitter thread! haha im the same man, morning, need a chew, lunch, a few times at work, sometimes on the ride home, 

yeah its tuff, i notice i eat a fuck load when i dont chew, and when i do, well lets just say i miss a few meals here and there! and my wife says im addicted to the computer as well, wtf ever! its always something, 

i tried cold turkey, it sucked, always keep a can in case ur jonesen, and keep it away in the car or something!

we can do this fellas! not gonna be easy but we need our health first, and this is not a part of a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep in mind nicotine is a vassal constrictor so quitting will also help to make you more VASCULAR and most realize bigger gains in the  gym after quitting.

*That was one of my main sayings "Fuck off I ain't quittin - My dad didn't raise me to be a quitter!"*

Since we've added some peeps here I will say again... PM me if you would like more direct contact info for me (i.e.: yahoo IM or AIM) to stay in touch for questions or support. Ive beat this once and I can do it again for you bros!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Keep in mind nicotine is a vassal constrictor so quitting will also help to make you more VASCULAR and most realize bigger gains in the  gym after quitting.
> 
> *That was one of my main sayings "Fuck off I ain't quittin - My dad didn't raise me to be a quitter!"*
> 
> Since we've added some peeps here I will say again... PM me if you would like more direct contact info for me (i.e.: yahoo IM or AIM) to stay in touch for questions or support. Ive beat this once and I can do it again for you bros!



Haha yup always a winner never a quiter! Ok thats a good thing to know about with the vessels, and especially since im a disabled vet due to migraines andshoulder issues, chewing is not the beat option for me, as i am sitting here with a huge chew in! 

Only taken 2 chews today! Hoping i can only do 3 total! Wish me luck !!

Man ill shoot u a pm sometime today or tomorrow man, at work atm and need to quit shitting and start working some aircraft haha! 

All typed with my non wiping hand of course....!!! Haha


----------



## j2048b (Jul 20, 2012)

These are some of the new pouches i had ordered and hope they curtail my usage pf chewing especially since i am a pouch chewer now! (no homo!!!) 

http://www.mintsnuff.com/

The wintergreen are really mild and the mint fucking burn ur mouth and throat! No nicotine and no tobacco!

See how they work!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 20, 2012)

I tried their loose stuff... man it was nasty & sticky & didn't help me personally. They didn't have pouches @ the time.

Here are some other options that my wife was asking me to look at before: http://www.wisementrading.com/health/chew.htm


----------



## j2048b (Jul 20, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I tried their loose stuff... man it was nasty & sticky & didn't help me personally. They didn't have pouches @ the time.
> 
> Here are some other options that my wife was asking me to look at before: http://www.wisementrading.com/health/chew.htm



Awesome thanks man! Ill check them out!
I prefer the pouches, but if this works then great!

Thanks gain man!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2012)

Oral fixations, do not replace one with another and most do with food.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't have any real input, other than saying good luck bro.

Like SFG said, try not to trade one bad habit for another. Maybe use toothpicks or tic tacs, something to keep your mouth busy til you can fully break the habit.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Don't have any real input, other than saying good luck bro.
> 
> Like SFG said, try not to trade one bad habit for another. Maybe use toothpicks or tic tacs, something to keep your mouth busy til you can fully break the habit.



thanks man! yeah its a tuff one to break, some people use nicotine gum as an appitite suppresant, so i know that if im not chewing, i want to fucking eat everything in site!!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2012)

today has been good thus far, 1 chew in the pm, around 2 pm pacific, , and another just now!! whats weird is that i sometimes throw one in and spit it out like 10-15 min later because it tastes like crappola
1

but i will tell u it was hellish not throwing one in in the early am when i usaully do! it was on my mind like sex usually is! gotta break this horrible habit, and really focus on my health and muscle building, so i can finally see the results i know i can get!

thanks guys, stay strong, its tuff, but id rather quit then loose a jaw or something!


----------



## j2048b (Nov 6, 2012)

ok well ive failed this miserably!! just turned 35 a few weeks ago, and still chewing strong... which blows goats!! just cant shake this shit...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 8, 2012)

Man, Im 11 months into my new years resolution, that I didnt even want.  My kids wanted me to stop.  I didnt think I could do it because I never stopped liking it.  No shit, I like chewing but dipping was a huge mistake,  dipping is harder than stopping chew but Ive done it.  

Cold turkey too.  It was hard for about 3 months.  Then after 4 or so it wasnt hard and I didnt even think about it anymore.  Then I scratched my gums in that certain spot and it got the whole thing going again.  Very difficult to resist I really thought I would pick it back up. That was 2 months ago and still havent done it.  

Look at it this way.  If you can endure working out and the dicipline/commitment it takes to live this lifestyle you can quit this shit easy once you want to do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah man i guess i just need to get to that point of no return when i can finally just say fuck it, it is very hard to quit, but i know i need to so, it will def be sooner than later, within the next week or so when i dont show up for my weekly log of skoal cans


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 9, 2012)

Im still tryin to bro. I recently switched over to wintergreen pouches. They satisfy me and dont tear up my gums like the regular chew. I'm down to 2 chews a day now and I never put in more than one pouch at a time. I feel like I'm goin in the right direction to stopping. Next is cold turkey stop. Just not sure when yet. Give the gay little pouches a try. They dont fuck up your gums as bad and it seems easier to quit once you're used to pouches. !SHRUGS!


----------



## j2048b (Nov 9, 2012)

Man i wish it were that easy for me, i actually have only used the skoal mint pouches for years and it has gone from a few a day to a can every 3-4 days! 

I planned to ween myself to the bandits but they taste so shitty, and noone sells them where im at, but that is still the plan until i can get down to like 1 a day then quit, hopefully before the new year!!

Its ruff, and a mental thing, because the habit of having a chew in needs to mentally be switched off by replacing that habit with one which is healthier, 

If i get up in the am, and stay busy i can stand to go without any pouches until i get to work, so when this can is gone if i cant get bandits ill challenge myself to see how long i can go without any!! 

Ive quit before for a year straight, time to do this again and make it a life time commitment to a healthier lifestyle especially if im on hrt or cycling, then whats the point in being weak in one area? I want to be strong in all areas!

It will be finished soon for me! Dont have a choice in this lifestyle  

Thanks for all who post here it helps out others as well and continue to, we can all help each other out!!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2012)

I quit chewing tobacco 10 yrs ago by chewing Nicotine gum.  Still chew the gum.  Guess I'm going to have to go on the patch.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats cook dk, i tried the gum and found it to be very gross! Couldnt chew that stuff, flavored or not,


----------



## Rip (Nov 10, 2012)

The only thing thing that worked for me (and I tried everything multiple times) was CHANTIX. 
I smoked my whole life and I was finally able to quit 3 years ago, as a result of taking Chantix for 6 months. 
The gum and the inhaler just kept the addiction going and I always returned to the smokes. 
The patch didn't do anything and I just wanted to smoke. 
Zyban made me irritable, hyper, and negative. 

The only thing is I had to take it on a full stomach and/or with food, or I would get nauseous.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2012)

Its good chantix worked for u, i wouldn't touch that piece of suicide for anything, that stuff, is bad, from a lot of research its very suicidal inhibiting


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shrugs, I've been doing pouches for years. I actually like them better than the straight leaves.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 10, 2012)

My buddy lives down south and says that Smokey Mountain fake chew is great and is the closest thing to real shit. Maybe we should try that? Comes in all kinds of flavors


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm i think i may have tried it, ive tried all sorts of fakes, oregon pouches r kind of good like breath mints, but good, just small and burn ur lip a bit, i have those at the house, and if they r not pouches i dont want to go back to packin my lip, that was hard enought to quit,


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2013)

UPDATE TO MY MAMMA RAISEN A QUITER HAHAHA!

WELL ITS TAKEN ME FOREVER TO QUIT, AND U SHOULD ALL KNOW ITS BEEN ABOUT A MONTH OR A LITTLE MORE AND HAVE NOT HAD 1 CHEW!! small step, but at least it has begun...

i got sick a few months ago, coughing, and sinus shit, and have been wanting to quit for a very long time, and i finally manned up and just stopped!

i started chewing when i was like 15-16 and chewed until i was 35, so do the math haha a very long time of my life!!

there isnt a day that goes by that i have not WANTED A CHEW!! i buy stuff at the gas station and find myself mesmerized and staring off into space looking at the cans .... haha


that is all for now, i say to you goo day sir!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2013)

SHRUGS!

i have the smoky mountain web site bookmarked on my cell, almost bought some samples the other day, pouches, but did not do it... i think i can hack this not chewing lifestyle


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats!  It sounds like you kicked the habit.  I quit chewing about 8 yrs ago when I started dating the woman who became my wife.  I quit by using nicotine gum.  Now I've been chewing the gum for 8 yrs - some day I'll figure out how to quit that.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha thanks dk! Yeah i got a whole box of that shit if u want it pm me ur address and ill send it for free! It tastes horrible to me! Thats what i was gonna use to quit but could not chew it!


----------



## bubbagump (May 10, 2013)

I chewed for 21 years.  I would have a chew in from right after breakfast until bedtime.  I quit 5 months ago.  Its work, but worth it.  I wish I would have known about the pills Infantry was talking about.  That would be the way to go.


----------



## j2048b (May 10, 2013)

Funny u say sap thing because im on that chew wagon again... Fuck u do good for 2 months straight after chewing for about 20 yrs myself, and then u go to the lake and drink a few beers and u now have three hidden cans in ur car, at work its frustrating!! I have to give quit again, but at least i know i can do it! 

Freaking warm weather, bbq's n beer, n some water around u and damn its over! 

But I am stopping soon again...


----------



## PFM (May 10, 2013)

This thread is 10 months old, if you haven't quit yet punch yourself in the mouth.

Best way to quit any bad habit is cold turkey.


----------



## j2048b (May 10, 2013)

PFM said:


> This thread is 10 months old, if you haven't quit yet punch yourself in the mouth.
> 
> Best way to quit any bad habit is cold turkey.



Thanks man i do need this! And yes i will have someone at work degrade me and punch me a lot tonight !


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 19, 2013)

You should change your name to Josey Wales


----------



## trim (May 19, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> You should change your name to Josey Wales



awesome movie. eastwood is a bad ass


----------



## j2048b (May 19, 2013)

biggamehunter said:


> you should change your name to josey wales



hahaha awesome!


----------

